# Where to stop near Lyon?



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Me amd Mrs Pugwash would like to have a look at Lyon and ask if anyone can recommend a good stopping place for a couple of nights. 

Can anyone help? A safe aire perhaps? Or if that's not possible near Lyon a good campsite? 

We'd need pubic transport to reach the centre so that's a factor too.

Any help much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Pugwash. Lyon is a bit of a desert on the MHF campsite database  . There may be some municipals around, but it's a big urban area, so may be difficult. You could try the Michelin sites book (mine is 2005 so a bit out of date), or look on www.campingcar-infos.com for aires.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, there is/was a large campsite beside the motorway heading south. It's quite a while since we stayed there, but I seem to remember just heading for the well signed, big Centre Commercial, north of Lyon. Very convenient for Lyon, not sure about public transport though.
Lyon itself is a great city and well worth a visit, cheers, Paul.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lyon*

Hi

Have a trawl through www.campingfrance.com and www.campingqualite.com

Let us know if you do stop somewhere etc.

R


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Places to stay near Lyon*

Thanks everyone. If we do stop near Lyon I'll report back on our findings.

Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Pugwash

We stayed at "Indigo Lyon" last week - www.camping-indigo.com. Not bad, just off J33 on the A6, decent facs, short walk to a hypermarket, and most important, a bus stop right outside the gate.

It was very quiet so no need to reserve a pitch, very helpful staff who speak excellent English. Only problem is that you need to take the A6 through the centre of Lyon, it is a motorway (no pay) but can get very busy at the wrong times.

Good Luck, Roger


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Camping Indigo*

Hi Roger,

Thanks for that info. It looks like that's our best option. Good to know there's a bus stop at the gate. Providing we arrive outside of the rush hour I guess we'll be OK.

Thanks again,
Kind Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roger I notice you haven't put it on the campsite database, do you mind if I enter it? or do you intend to put it in, as has been said we do have a dearth of sites close to Lyon, so I am sure it will be of interest to many.

Olley


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Olley

Please go ahead and add it to the database. We are having a few days with our family in Weymouth before heading North. Will then hopefully add the few (about 30!) that we have used during tha last 6 months and will add a review to the ones already in the database.

Sorry for the delay - it's Xmas party day today, starting at 13:00!!!!!

Roger


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roger thanks, I can't stop it being credited to me, but I will ask nuke if he can move it to you, then if any of it is wrong you can edit it.

Olley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lyon area camping*

 Ciao Pugwash,
pottering around my motorhome today came across a useful leaflet from the Lyon tourist office, and your post came to mind :
www.lyon-france.com
www.rhonetourisme.com

containing a list of campsites including Le Grand Lyon i.e. Lyon city and immediate suburbs.
Camping Municipal International
Allee du Camping - Portes de Lyon
tel : 0478356455

Camping Plage du Grand Large
81 rue Victor Hugo
69330 Lyon Meyzieu
tel: 0478314216

Camping Les Barolles
88 avenue Foch
69230 Lyon St.Genis Laval
tel: 04 78 560556

hope that's useful to you and others who may be looking in that area on the way South.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

This place is south of Lyon, "Le Palais idéal du facteur Cheval à Hauterives"
Its well worth a visit.
82 km south of Lyon
Campsite in village.


----------

